# Today's find



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I forgot there was a local plant show this weekend, so I went on the last day. Things were kind of picked over, but still found some nice stuff. 










Episcias and an Iron Cross Begonia










4 Doryopteris nobilis, he said they get about 2' tall, but we have some pretty tall vivariums coming up










5 Polypodium formosanum, just been looking for these for awhile, mine was rather tiny, probably going to divide them later










All in all, a pretty good day, and worthy of a happy plant dance (yes I do happy dances over plants >.>)


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great shopping.....I would call that a secessful day. I really like the Episcias and an Iron Cross Begonia. I have really been liking the Episcias plants.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Definately some good finds. You had a lot better luck than I had at the orchid show I went to last month. Where was the heads up to every body here on DB about the show you went to? You trying to hog all the plants to yourself. JK. How are your plant tanks looking these days?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice haul! I'm not so sure that's an Iron Cross Begonia though..... Maybe its just really young....


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Very nice haul - that's definitely an Iron Cross Antone.

s


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I guess the dark bands aren't as thick as I'm used to.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It's possible that it's some type of slightly toned down hybrid. The texture and the coloring sure seem to correct though. 

s


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The Iron Cross, or masoniana, doesn't get the characteristic cross emblem until the plant is more mature. It also likes some limestone rocks in its substrate.
Some will tell you this can be grown out of terrarium, but the leaf edges start to brown up when outside a terrarium or greenhouse. I've had it happen mesef . 
This is one not to throw out if its leaves die back down to the rhizome b/c of a humidity change---keep it humid and it will grow them back.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Oooh, very nice picture Antone, I hope mine looks like that soon (I can dream heh). 

Sorry varanoid, one of my friends asked me late Saturday night if I had gone, I didn't even realize there was a show that weekend. I spent most of Sunday scrambling for a ride, and then went running out the door trying to make it before the show closed down. The plant tanks are coming along I suppose, I have the plumbing for the bottom two in the rack, need to install it tomorrow. I ordered a 4'x2' glass tank to go under my rhino iguanas cage stand, and am working on building the in tank circulation system now. I went to install the bulkhead on it, and discovered the tank builder drilled the hole a half an inch too big, no idea why, he got all the other tank bulkhead holes right. I ordered a larger bulkhead, so hopefully that will be in on Tues or Weds. Also bought the lighting for that, just need to install it in the stand. It seems this is never finished, and I don't even have any frogs yet lol.

Thanks for the begonia advice Susan, hopefully it doesn't drop it's leaves, but at least I know not to toss it if it does. Someone was telling me these aren't very good for terrariums, but it sounds like you guys have had quite a bit of luck with them in there. 

Oh, one final thing, I was looking up Doryopteris after I came home from the show, and I saw pics of Doryopteris pedata on Google and decided I wanted to look for that next. Guess what I found at Lowes the next day, while hunting down plumbing parts for the circulation system lol. They're not in the greatest shape, were bone dry and hadn't been watered in quite awhile, leaves were starting to drop off, but they seem to be perking up ok.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The only real issue is that they get BIG.

It's a beautiful plant otherwise, and a longtime favorite of mine.

Your new find is very nice also.

s


BonnieLorraine said:


> ... Someone was telling me these aren't very good for terrariums, but it sounds like you guys have had quite a bit of luck with them in there.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Scott!

Big can be ok, I guess I'll need to see how big though. I'm planning on joining the american begonia society soon, I saw their local chapter has monthly meetings close by. I think the addiction has started >.<


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

No begonia is good for the way in which many terrariums _here_ are set up b/c of the daily misting---stagnant substrate, water on the leaves...
Many like chlorosticta and bogneri like it on the drier side but also can't dry out---they can get picky. 

Join the addiction. I joined my local group and Rekha, the ABS Save Our Species lady, gave us some seeds to grow from her latest trip to India. Fun!


----------

